# Anybody wants to share your portfolios for NYU MFA/GRADUATE FILM?



## Minu Park (Feb 17, 2017)

I was just wondering, whether what's the level of portfolio that NYU accept other than just work.

I am willing to share.


----------



## BadouBoy (Feb 17, 2017)

Minu Park said:


> I was just wondering, whether what's the level of portfolio that NYU accept other than just work.
> 
> I am willing to share.


I am! Really curious to see what people are sending in. Would rather not do it publicly though.


----------



## Minu Park (Feb 17, 2017)

Contact me! let's share together!

Director@minu-park.com


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 17, 2017)

I was interviewed and waitlisted two years ago. Not sure if this will help, but happy to share. 

Columbia University MFA Fall 2016
And 
Portfolio Film (as of 2/18) Accepted - Austin, Interviews - AFI, NYU, Columbia


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Mar 18, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I was interviewed and waitlisted two years ago. Not sure if this will help, but happy to share.
> 
> Columbia University MFA Fall 2016
> And
> Portfolio Film (as of 2/18) Accepted - Austin, Interviews - AFI, NYU, Columbia


Hi, I'm applying for NYU and CU this year. And I'm wondering what is your GPA? Coz I've heard these two schools require high GPA and I've been quite nervous about it.
Thx~


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 20, 2017)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Hi, I'm applying for NYU and CU this year. And I'm wondering what is your GPA? Coz I've heard these two schools require high GPA and I've been quite nervous about it.
> Thx~



I shared this in my previous posts, but I do not have a very strong GPA. I think my official cum. GPA is 2.9.
I am an older student (30's) with a nice resume and a strong portfolio, which I think is what got me interviews.
It is possible however, that is the reason I got rejected by the UT system and waitlisted by NYU. Also this is the reason I didn't apply to USC or UCLA. They state pretty unequivocally that a min 3.2GPA is required. 

Hope that helps. Long story short, if your grades suck, have a strong portfolio.


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Mar 20, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I shared this in my previous posts, but I do not have a very strong GPA. I think my official cum. GPA is 2.9.
> I am an older student (30's) with a nice resume and a strong portfolio, which I think is what got me interviews.
> It is possible however, that is the reason I got rejected by the UT system and waitlisted by NYU. Also this is the reason I didn't apply to USC or UCLA. They state pretty unequivocally that a min 3.2GPA is required.
> 
> Hope that helps. Long story short, if your grades suck, have a strong portfolio.


Thanks.
My GPA is 3.4 for now. I shot my first short film in Taiwan and I'm preparing the next one in April.
Do you have any interest to watch my first film? haha~


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 21, 2017)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Thanks.
> My GPA is 3.4 for now. I shot my first short film in Taiwan and I'm preparing the next one in April.
> Do you have any interest to watch my first film? haha~


Sure, just tell me what for. Do you want notes? Do you want a critique? Do you want me just to watch it?


----------

